# Velvet Sky loves to go topless - a picture collection



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Chris Sabin and Hurricane Helms have been lucky men.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh my sweet jesus.

Hottest woman on TV. Agree with me or gtfo, IMO.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Must...not...fap!


----------



## Damian77D (Mar 5, 2011)

100/10


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

9/10. She would get it.


----------



## Eek (May 12, 2006)

Perfection.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

awesome, 10/10


----------



## CB Wanalaya (Nov 26, 2011)

Freaking lucky bullets....


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow, just stunning. 

Helms was completely unworthy. Sabin is cooler but still the luckiest guy for getting to touch that every night.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

FluxCapacitor said:


> Oh my sweet jesus.
> 
> Hottest woman on TV. Agree with me or gtfo, IMO.


There are way more hot (natural) women than her on TV dude, come on.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice pics.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

I wish she would just do Playboy already, DAMN!


----------



## The TOMINATOR (Jul 16, 2011)

Hotness right there, gorgeous woman and great athlete.


----------



## #Heel (Nov 27, 2011)

she is unreal!!!! cant think of a hotter diva/knockout


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

10/10


----------



## Roman King (Jul 8, 2003)

Nice classics.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Tbh they look better when she's got her ring gear on.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

You'd TOTALLY fuck that....lol but you're also totally getting tested the next day.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

GOOD. LORD.


----------



## sarphira313 (Nov 16, 2009)

100/10.

Easily the sexiest woman in wrestling today. (After Mickie)


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

fucking amazing!


----------



## Seeret (May 1, 2006)

sarphira313 said:


> 100/10.
> 
> Easily the sexiest woman in wrestling today. (After Mickie)


I agree. Velvet is the definitely the best, but Mickie is definitely better!...

She's gorgeous and infinitely fuckable, but I still maintain that she shouldn't have got those implants.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

100/100


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

just move those hands 6 inches down :yum:


----------



## ArmyOfLove (Nov 30, 2011)

Enjoy this. This is the closest of seeing Velvey Sky completely.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

548755245875548788542654,57/10


----------



## Diesel_Power (Dec 1, 2011)

She's got that trashy look about her, which is different to your average Diva. Its no wonder she's popular.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

She so needs to just do playboy already :yum:


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

WOW, Velvet Sky best describes T&A. When is her playboy issue coming out?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

would destroy


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

I would absolutely fucking tear that ass apart. She wouldn't be able to walk straight anymore after i got done with her.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

I just got hard after seeing this


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

dem titties..10/10.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Dat ass lol


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I love that she loves to go topless.


----------

